# Trolling Motor?



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

don't you read this forum? Only whimps and newbs use trolling motors.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I guess I'm a whimp because I like to fish and not pole someone else around to fish. Good luck by yourself poling and casting a lure at the same time. 

I like the Ipilot. The remote is nice and I think it would be awesome if you could somehow balance enough on the tower to fish the flats. You would have to find a way to add some extra weight to the front.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> I picked up Prhea36's Gheenoe almost two weeks ago and I plan on adding a trolling motor. My only problem is I cant decide which one.
> I can get the Riptide Transom which would have a handle to control with.
> Or I can get the Riptide SP with the Co Pilot Remote.
> Mounted like this one http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=25831
> ...



I would think you would be better off having a bow mounted TM opposed to a transom mount. Dunno about the whole whimps and newbs use trolling motors comment, but I'm assuming he is just joking.... or he is a big ol' douchebag. Either way, I would think the extra weight up front would benefit you and counter the weight of the outboard when running/trolling a long.


----------



## Aaron (May 22, 2014)

The transom mount would still mount on the front like the other one you just have to make some adjustments to the motor.And the battery is also in the front of the boat.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

